# Driving to Wyoming



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

Driving to Hullett, WY the end or the month. Wondering the best route to take out there. Thanks, Brian


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I'd either take I90 out from Chicago, or I80 to Omaha and I29 to 90. 
Hunted around Hulet a few times myself. There are some huge whitetails
In that area. 

Headed out that way to NE in a few weeks. 

Good luck.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Those looked like the best ways to go. Good luck to you too.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I usually go across 80 and cut up to 90 on 29, less traffic, and it can keep you out of some bad weather at that time of year.

Kevin


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree with Buckykm1. That's the way we go each year. We'll be leaving saturday.

Mike


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks guy and good luck.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Good luck to you too.
I am leave Sunday, going to Montana for 2 weeks, and that is the route i am taking.

Kevin


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

buckykm1 said:


> Good luck to you too.
> I am leave Sunday, going to Montana for 2 weeks, and that is the route i am taking.
> 
> Kevin


I did that last year. I went thru the UP on Hwy 2, thru Minnesota and picked up the interstate there on the west side. I put in a long first driving day and made it to Dickinson, ND that night.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

TVCJohn said:


> I did that last year. I went thru the UP on Hwy 2, thru Minnesota and picked up the interstate there on the west side. I put in a long first driving day and made it to Dickinson, ND that night.


 

Yep, i will leave here at 3am Sunday morning, and i will stay in Spearfish, SD, Sunday night, it is about a 16 hour drive, I will be back on the road by 4am, and be at my camp site by Ennis, MT about noon on Monday. and then it will take us 4 to 5 hours to get camp set up.

Kevin


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

went two weeks ago, thru the UP, across 64 to merill and e-way down to Coloma, over to 90, made mitchell SD by 1am,, side notes, windex and paper towels to clean windows every state,, flying J truckstops, $10 showers  good luck.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

TVCJohn said:


> I did that last year. I went thru the UP on Hwy 2, thru Minnesota and picked up the interstate there on the west side. I put in a long first driving day and made it to Dickinson, ND that night.


There are a couple ways to get across Minnesota one is using US-2 all the way across and the other is taking US-2 to Minnesota and then dropping south to Hwy 210 just south of Duluth. That hwy connects to Hwy 10 and on to Fargo ND by way of Brainard and Detroit Lakes. Most of the hwy from Brainard to Fargo is divided Hwy with a speed limit of 65 and it has had little traffic whenever I traveled it. The drawback is that there are several small towns where you have to slow up but "pit stops" and gas are very easy to come by. That route is several hundred miles shorter than following the interstate.

Once you hit Fargo it is literally a straight shot on I-94/I-90 all the way across ND and the southern part of Montana. 

Whatever route is taken watch for all the deer in eastern Montana! Last week a couple of them caused me to nearly put a permanent crease in the driver's seat of my pickup.

If time allows a 30 minute stop at the visitor center at Teddy Roosevelt NP on the west side of ND is well worth the effort. It is a cool place to stretch your legs and sometimes you can see bison, wild horses and elk. FM


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

buckykm1 said:


> Yep, i will leave here at 3am Sunday morning, and i will stay in Spearfish, SD, Sunday night, it is about a 16 hour drive, I will be back on the road by 4am, and be at my camp site by Ennis, MT about noon on Monday. and then it will take us 4 to 5 hours to get camp set up.
> 
> Kevin


 
Yup...I did something similar timewise. I left TVC 0400 for the Yoop. One note for anyone driving west....have some good sunglass and make sure you visor is ready to flip down. That sun setting in the west gets to your eyes after a few hours of driving into it. When I left Dickinson the next morning at O'dark thirty, it was cool watching the sun rise behind me in the drivers side mirror. I got some good pics of it while driving down the interstate. Here's a tease. It's on I-94 heading towards the Montana border after leaving Dickinson. Wish I was heading west again!!











The home stretch to Seeley Lake, MT.


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

BJW, Who are you hunting with around Hulett ? I was just there in September and hunted with Solitude Ranch. Arrowed a nice 6 1/2 year old whitetail that scored 140 P&Y. I stayed at the Hulett hotel right there in town. FYI, check out the little museum they have there in town, it is free and kind of cool. Also, devils tower is worth a quick side trip just to walk around it and see it up close. 

As for driving out there. do not go thru Chicago. Do the 80 route to 29 to 90. It will be far quicker.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I have always gone with I-80 to the Iowa/Nebraska boarder, then north on "that road", then west on I-90 through South Dakota.

I hunted Hulett a few times about 20 years ago, there were some great deer around back in the day.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

ducksarge said:


> BJW, Who are you hunting with around Hulett ? I was just there in September and hunted with Solitude Ranch. Arrowed a nice 6 1/2 year old whitetail that scored 140 P&Y. I stayed at the Hulett hotel right there in town. FYI, check out the little museum they have there in town, it is free and kind of cool. Also, devils tower is worth a quick side trip just to walk around it and see it up close.
> 
> As for driving out there. do not go thru Chicago. Do the 80 route to 29 to 90. It will be far quicker.


Congrats on your buck. We're hunting with Western Gateway Outfitter. How were the deer numbers? I hear EHD hit out there too.


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

The deer numbers were fantastic. My first night there we sat over a very large alfalfa field and I saw around 100 deer.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

ducksarge said:


> The deer numbers were fantastic. My first night there we sat over a very large alfalfa field and I saw around 100 deer.


 
Awesome. Thanks for the info.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

7mmsendero said:


> I have always gone with I-80 to the Iowa/Nebraska boarder, then north on "that road", then west on I-90 through South Dakota.
> 
> I hunted Hulett a few times about 20 years ago, there were some great deer around back in the day.


This is the way we took this spring turkey hunting up 29, we have also taken 35 North out of Des Moines as well as 380 up which goes to a "High way" but the speed limit is 65.. Neither of the 3 made a discernible difference in time.. I would advise not going N out of Chicago through Wisconsin, either know the online mapping services show it faster, you never know what you are going to get into.. One time taking this way on the way home, traffic was so bad, we had to wait it out at Hooters for 4 hours. Plus the way through Iowa one Toll. 

As for deer in and around Hulett.. You think S Mi has deer density :tdo12: But with that being said, not last winter but the winter before put a considerable hit on turkeys and deer.. We did not see nearly the deer this past spring as 3 years ago and turkeys were down 80 or so percent in my estimation. 

Hulett is a cool town, my buddy from here took a teaching job there and I would die to live there. Be warned not much to eat in town.. One bar basically serves frozen pizzas and rotisserie hot dogs, the other quits serving food early, the restaurant connected is pretty good.

And Lastly, Remember two words*Wall Drug*


----------

